# Tuna spread for crackers or toast.



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

SO simple! I don't eat seafood, but this one I can't pass up.Mix 1 can of tuna, drained, (about 160g depending on the tuna - flaked works best) with a tub (250g) of philly cream cheese. It's a bit hard to cream the cheese with the tuna, so you may want to cream the cheese first.Finely chop about 5-6 strands of green onions and add to the tuna/philly mix. Add salt and pepper to taste.Use as a spread on toast or crackers. GREAT for parties. YUMMY!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2000)

Sounds good......Thanks......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2000)

This sounds great but my doctor told me no dairy products. Does this not bother your IBS?


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

It never bothered me before, but lately green onions give me major indigestion, so this recipe is out for me. Too bad though.. It's REALLY good..


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2000)

Hi: At the moment I'm not quite sure just what's wrong with my stomach. I have strong feelings that it is IBS, but I'm in the process of finding out. That's why finding this site is so wonderful. What I did want to say though is, I love cream cheese, but it usually gives me a problem.[This message has been edited by verna (edited 05-01-2000).]


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2000)

verna,Welcome to the board........------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Anxious (Apr 28, 1999)

Sounds good! I'm a tuna fan, always looking for new tuna recipes! Got anymore?


----------

